# AutoCAD 2006 error message - help plz



## TomBarcis (Aug 2, 2006)

When working on dynamic blocks for just the past few days, I have been getting an error message reading:

! [email protected]: eWasOpenForWrite

followed by forced closure of the program. The message usually appears during change of view from block editor to model space, but has occured during application of parameter sets in the editor.

I would appreciate some help...


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Tom, have you been using user defined arrow heads at all?

It may also be related to a temp linetype, see this similar problem that I found on the autodesk support website.

http://discussion.autodesk.com/thread.jspa?messageID=4874266


----------



## TomBarcis (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks very much for that link - problem solved.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

No problem


----------

